# [SOLVED] ASUS K55V - Can you upgrade GPU?



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

Hey there,

I own an ASUS K55V laptop computer running Windows 8. It has a Core i3 (2nd Gen) Dual-Core processor with 1GB integrated graphics, and an Nvidia 610M GPU with 2GB dedicated graphics.

The GPU is decent, and it allows me to play high end games like Battlefield 3, but I can only reach 'acceptable' framerates (>30 FPS) with most/all video settings to low/minimum.

Because of the latter, I was hoping to be able to upgrade the GPU in my machine to something slightly more performant. *Is it possible to do so?*

Thanks,
- Ronan


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: ASUS K55V - Can you upgrade GPU?*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

The GPU is fixed to the motherboard. So its not possible to upgrade a GPU on any laptop. The risk of breaking it is way to high.


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

*Re: ASUS K55V - Can you upgrade GPU?*

Hi there,

Thanks for that, I guess I'll have to save to build myself a better PC!

Ronan


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: ASUS K55V - Can you upgrade GPU?*

Make sure to follow out build guide to use high quality parts!

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


----------

